# Pump with good head height



## Geoffrey Rea (14 Mar 2019)

As per the title, looking for any endorsements for a pump with good head height for regularly doing 300 litre plus water changes (or more precisely the refill part of the process).

Needs to be able to clear 150cm height and be able to pump at least 600lph at that height to keep refills to under 30 minutes or ideally a lot faster. Happy to stand there and direct the flow of water if it takes sub fifteen minutes (1200lph @ 1.5m height). Adjustable flow rate would be even better, start slow to not disturb substrate then whack it up once tank is half full.

I know there are other methods but will be refilling from barrels warmed to temp and dechlorinated next to the tank. The goal is to make this as slick as possible and the component that is missing to achieve that is the speed of the refill.

Really just interested in any product that anyone has tried and tested. Doesn't even have to be the cheapest it just needs to be reliable and fit for purpose.

Thanks in advance


----------



## foxfish (14 Mar 2019)

Lots of submersible pond pumps will do that, Draper sell a powerful version for around £70


----------



## jolt100 (14 Mar 2019)

Hi,  I have been using a TMC V2 5000 l/hr pump for around 3 years. I pump from my shed to  the house tank, around 10 meters and 1.5 metre head and get around 200litres in 15 mins. This would be a bit faster if I hadn't used a hose reel for my 1" hose that has 1/2" connections :'( 
Not the cheapest,  not variable speed, but it's been reliable.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (14 Mar 2019)

Hmm... the price range of your suggestions makes me wonder if it’s worth budgeting more and putting an end to this problem forever. Price isn’t necessarily a good indicator of performance or reliability I guess.

The TMC model you’re referring to @jolt100 if I have the correct one is rated at 5400 Litres with a max head height of 3.8 Metres. Real world translation is 800lph at 1.5 metre height. Decent enough and manageable flow rate that won’t turn the tank into an instant black water aquarium when switched on 

The Draper model you suggest  @foxfish I would have no inkling if it would be over powered or not until it’s bought and tested. Any experience with it?

Assume you mean this:

Draper 35463 Submersible Water Pump 6M Lift 230V https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0001K9TDI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_N7TICbYTVM2GG

Rated at 120lpm (per minute! ) seems high but again the real world translation with 1.5 metre head height may make it useable for refill. Would certainly be keeping my eye on the ball during refills 

Good thing about using barrels is there’s only enough water in them to refill the tank should you get distracted.

Thanks for the suggestions. Any others?


----------



## alto (14 Mar 2019)

Most (decent) pond pumps will have a FR vs Head Height chart listed on box etc, or be available from brand tech support 

At the end of pond season, many shops that do seasonal displays, will clear out pond supplies at 50% reduction ( too late for this year of course )


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (14 Mar 2019)

Cheers @alto realise I missed the boat on end of season deals.

Truth be told I was using 2 x 12v submersible pumps designed to fit in Jerry cans. Bought those at discount from pond supplier. One broke and running a single pump takes a looonnnnggg time 

Looking for alternatives rather than buying same again.

Anything that clears 300 litres @ 1.5m height in 15 minutes would do the job nicely.


----------



## alto (15 Mar 2019)

I have an $80 pond pump that I picked up for $20, despite its small size it had higher FR than several others on offer
I looked on pond forums for brand recommendations 

Like you, I spent years pumping from bins to refill my tanks (after losing all my livestock from sudden changes/issues in tap water supply)


----------



## dean (15 Mar 2019)

I’d use an eheim compact+ 3000  great flow and good head height to easily do what you want, I use them on two of my tanks 
second hand if money is a problem (roughly £35 on eBay) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (15 Mar 2019)

Eheim was on my mind @dean as aware their range solves the head height issue.

@alto The barrels mean water is always temperature matched, dechlorinated and ready to go. Fill them up at night at a leisurely pace, change water out early morning before work. Breaks the job up and I’m not draining the hot water tank when everyone is getting ready for work/school (making me unpopular)


----------



## Zeus. (15 Mar 2019)

You could always run two pumps in series, one near the barrel and the other half way to tank


----------



## Kalum (15 Mar 2019)

As the barrel will be next to the tank you don't need anything ridiculous, even an eheim compact 1000 would do the job and it's what I use


----------



## Conort2 (15 Mar 2019)

I use an 11quid 1500lph submersible pond pump from amazon. Does the job fine if the barrel is next to the tank, and the outlet also fits garden hose straight on to it which is a plus. Been using it for around two years now and still works fine.

Cheers

Conor


----------



## Conort2 (15 Mar 2019)

Just realised the head height you said, if that's not powerful enough they do a 2500lph for twenty quid instead.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (15 Mar 2019)

Zeus. said:


> You could always run two pumps in series, one near the barrel and the other half way to tank



The fear is Zeus that once I start thinking along these lines an automated water change system becomes more and more likely to happen  

An idea that I’m desperately trying to repress until we move to the next house. 

Although having it gravity fed from a temperature controlled storage tank in the loft would be awesome...


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (15 Mar 2019)

Thanks @Conort2 and @Kalum

I’m wondering whether to shell out on an Eheim Compact On 3000 versus cheaper options.

Pump can have multiple uses then as plenty of power and adjustable output.


----------



## ian_m (15 Mar 2019)

I use a Eheim 1002 (1000l/hr, head 2m) to pump warmed water from a keg next to my tank. I use thick wall 16/22m PVC pipe as connecting pipe so it doesn't kink. Works fine.

I also use a JBL u750 pump, connected to a length of hose pipe to pump waste water out window at front of house onto the lawn.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (15 Mar 2019)

Like you @ian_m I direct old aquarium water to the garden or reuse in other ways. Seems silly to do otherwise. Upstairs tanks are drained to front lawn and planters.

Water from the 400l downstairs is pumped to water storage barrels via 16/22 pipe and a 1000lph pump (that is useless at head height but good enough for this task down hill). Tank water and filter waste grows all the strawberries, tomatoes and courgettes throughout the summer. The lack of rain the passed two growing seasons have made this system really invaluable.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (15 Mar 2019)

Ordered an Eheim Compact On....

Die Deutschen nehmen mein geld noch einmal  

Thanks for everyone’s suggestions, much appreciated.


----------



## dean (15 Mar 2019)

I’m sure you will be happy with the eheim especially as it can be submerged or surface mounted - lots of options for future uses 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Costa (18 Mar 2019)

Also worth looking into Jebao pumps at fish-street


----------

